# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  هیچ وقت فراموش نمیکنیم!

## ali shamshiri

امروز برای گرفتن کارنامه پیش دانشگاهی رفته بودم مدرسه.
از ناظممون در مورد کارنامه های سوم نهایی ها هم پرسیدم که چطور دادن. گفت امسال نتایج عالی بود. راستش این باید باعث خوشحالی باشه ولی حالا که فکر میکنم، میبینم واقعا مستحق انقدر ظلم نبودیم.
پارسال دو هفته ای امتحاناتو دادیم به خاطر جام جهانی کوفتی. تنها دوره ای بودیم( دقت کنید تنها دوره) که به خاطر ماه رمضون کنکورمون 3 هفته افتاد جلو و دوران جمع بندی له شد.
به ما که رسید تمام برنامه های کنکوری تلویزیون غیر مجاز شد و یه فرصت برابر درب و داغون موند برامون.
دیگه هیچ حسی نسبت به هیچی ندارم، ولی آرزو می کردم هیچوقت اینجوری نمی شد یا حق

----------


## Maestro Arman

کل این برنامه های کنکوری تلوزیونی به غیر از فرصت برابر به دردنخور هست و مطمئن باشید در این مورد چیز زیادی از دست ندادید .
یه چیزدیگه اینکه اگه به امتحانات نهایی دینی و شیمی و فیزیک امسال یه نگاه بیندازید می بیند نسبت به سال های قبل سوال ها خیلی سخت تر شده ...

----------


## saj8jad

خوش به حال کنکوریهای 95 ، کنکورشون حدود 18 تا 20 تیرماه برگزار میشه ، یعنی بعد ماه رمضون  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ultra

واقعا ما کلی بدبختی کشیدیم
ولی من پشت کنکور میمونم
تا با پشت دست بخابونم تو دهنش

----------


## Bano.m

> خوش به حال کنکوریهای 95 ، کنکورشون حدود 18 تا 20 تیرماه برگزار میشه ، یعنی بعد ماه رمضون


کاش قبلش میشد......به خاطر کنکور که نمیشه روزه رو خورد...توی ماه رمضونم اگه بخوای بخونی باید شب وروزتو با هم عوض کنی...نتیجش میدونین چی میشه؟اینکه سر جلسه کنکور خواب آلود باشی ونتونی تمرکز کنی...کاش قبلش بشه

----------


## Ultra

> کاش قبلش میشد......به خاطر کنکور که نمیشه روزه رو خورد...توی ماه رمضونم اگه بخوای بخونی باید شب وروزتو با هم عوض کنی...نتیجش میدونین چی میشه؟اینکه سر جلسه کنکور خواب آلود باشی ونتونی تمرکز کنی...کاش قبلش بشه


قبلش نمیشه
با امتحانات نهایی برخود میکنه
نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## Bano.m

> قبلش نمیشه
> با امتحانات نهایی برخود میکنه
> نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی


اونکه بله(یه هفته پیش کلی دنبالش بودم)...اما من  بیشتر این جنبشو گفتم تا دوستان عزیز بدونن نباید نا شکر بود (کاش رو تاکید کردم تا بدونن همه از بعضی اتفاقاتی که توی زندگی(امتحانات) افراد میگذره  ناراضین...)

----------


## Ultra

> اونکه بله(یه هفته پیش کلی دنبالش بودم)...اما من  بیشتر این جنبشو گفتم تا دوستان عزیز بدونن نباید نا شکر بود (کاش رو تاکید کردم تا بدونن همه از بعضی اتفاقاتی که توی زندگی(امتحانات) افراد میگذره  ناراضین...)


خدابیامرز خاله ی پدرم یه جمله زیبا میگفت
میگفت هر طرف صورتمو بزنی درد میگیره
چاره چیه دوست عزیز
حکمت خداست

----------


## Eragon

واقعا راست میگید من که تمام  نوبت دکترام افتاد امتحان نهایی پارسال....! واقعا نمیدونم بلایی بود سرمون نیومده باشه؟ همین که دوره جمع بندی خالص فقط یک هفته بود از همش بدتر بود....! نمیدونم والا ارزش داره یک سال دیگه وقت گذاشت ؟ من که چون نمیدونستم باید مشاور داشت در نبود مشاور اینقدر چیزا یاد گرفتم که شدم مشاور... دارم یک مقاله مشاوره ای مینویسم.....!  حالا هم که تو انتخاب رشته موندم. اما نمیدونم شاید بدتر از این هم میشد!!!!!

----------


## doctor Hastii

من که حتما پشت کنکوری میمونم چون نمیخوام تجربه ی کنکور دادن توی تیر ماه رو از دست بدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> من که حتما پشت کنکوری میمونم چون نمیخوام تجربه ی کنکور دادن توی تیر ماه رو از دست بدم


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  میخوای با هم بمونیم ابجی :Yahoo (20): منم تا حالا تجربه 20تیر امتحان دادن رو نداشتم :Yahoo (20): حال میده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ParsaYousefi

حرفای اقای توکلی منو قلقلک میده انگاری  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hasti-p

یه چیزبگم من احساساتی نیستم ،نمیذارم هم بشم ...ولی نمیدونم پست اول وخوندم یه خورده دلم گرفت فکرکنم گریه می کنم الان ...خیلی بااحساس بودخیلی وقت بودگریه نکرده بودم 
هیییی منم پارسال کنکوری بوداصلااین حسونداشتم

----------


## Alireza.arvin

اینایی که می گن واسه کنکور نمیشه ماه رمضون رو خورد . چندین روایت هست که ائمه دانش رو از عبادت هم بالاتر دونستن . همچنین توی دینی 3 هم می خونید که لاضرر و لا ضرار فی الاسلام . اسلام کاری نمی کنه که واسه آیندت ضرر ببینی

----------


## nurse1997

خداییش راست میگن خیلی ظلم شد.......یادمه به مدرسمون میگفتم کلاس کنکوری چهارم ها رو فشرده بذارین قبل عید تموم بشه.......گفتن نمیشه به امتحان نهایی سوم ها صدمه میخوره....؟!!!!!!!!!!ای خدا نعمتتو شکر

----------


## doctor Hastii

> خداییش راست میگن خیلی ظلم شد.......یادمه به مدرسمون میگفتم کلاس کنکوری چهارم ها رو فشرده بذارین قبل عید تموم بشه.......گفتن نمیشه به امتحان نهایی سوم ها صدمه میخوره....؟!!!!!!!!!!ای خدا نعمتتو شکر


مدرسه ما هم همین طور...این مدرسه ی لعنتی کلی امسال وقت منو گرفت حالا اگه یه مدرسه درست و حسابی بود باز یه چیزی  :Yahoo (2):  الان دیگه خیالم برای کنکور 95 راحته که مدرسه نمیرم و راحتم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## par.rah

> امروز برای گرفتن کارنامه پیش دانشگاهی رفته بودم مدرسه.
> از ناظممون در مورد کارنامه های سوم نهایی ها هم پرسیدم که چطور دادن. گفت امسال نتایج عالی بود. راستش این باید باعث خوشحالی باشه ولی حالا که فکر میکنم، میبینم واقعا مستحق انقدر ظلم نبودیم.
> پارسال دو هفته ای امتحاناتو دادیم به خاطر جام جهانی کوفتی. تنها دوره ای بودیم( دقت کنید تنها دوره) که به خاطر ماه رمضون کنکورمون 3 هفته افتاد جلو و دوران جمع بندی له شد.
> به ما که رسید تمام برنامه های کنکوری تلویزیون غیر مجاز شد و یه فرصت برابر درب و داغون موند برامون.
> دیگه هیچ حسی نسبت به هیچی ندارم، ولی آرزو می کردم هیچوقت اینجوری نمی شد یا حق


+ کنکورم سخت شد

----------


## par.rah

> اینایی که می گن واسه کنکور نمیشه ماه رمضون رو خورد . چندین روایت هست که ائمه دانش رو از عبادت هم بالاتر دونستن . همچنین توی دینی 3 هم می خونید که لاضرر و لا ضرار فی الاسلام . اسلام کاری نمی کنه که واسه آیندت ضرر ببینی


دانش داریم تا دانش...کنکور که اصن دانش نیست! اگه دانش بود این همه نکته تستی و دی وی دی و مشاور واسه چیه؟:d

----------


## Keiv4n

اگه یادتون باشه شیمی پارسال هم سخت بود و من بعد از کنکور از معلم شیمیمون پرسیدم آقا، شیمی 93 چطور بود؟ گفت آسون بود ولی در حد 3-4 تا سوال سخت داشت ولی بقیش آسون بود. موقع گرفتن کارنامه نهایی پیش هم دیدمش و گفتم آقا 94 رو چطور ارزیابی میکنید؟ گفتش واقعاً سخت بود. یعنی خواستم بگم علاوه بر اون نکته‌های بالا، سختتر شدن هم بهش اضافه کنید.

واقعاً بدبخت تر از کنکوری های 94 هیچ دوره ای نبودند. هم سوالا سخت بود و هم جمع بندی نداشتیم و هم تیپ سوالات نهایی 93 رو تغییر داده بودند و غافلگیر کردند.

----------


## masood2013

> امروز برای گرفتن کارنامه پیش دانشگاهی رفته بودم مدرسه.
> از ناظممون در مورد کارنامه های سوم نهایی ها هم پرسیدم که چطور دادن. گفت امسال نتایج عالی بود. راستش این باید باعث خوشحالی باشه ولی حالا که فکر میکنم، میبینم واقعا مستحق انقدر ظلم نبودیم.
> پارسال دو هفته ای امتحاناتو دادیم به خاطر جام جهانی کوفتی. تنها دوره ای بودیم( دقت کنید تنها دوره) که به خاطر ماه رمضون کنکورمون 3 هفته افتاد جلو و دوران جمع بندی له شد.
> به ما که رسید تمام برنامه های کنکوری تلویزیون غیر مجاز شد و یه فرصت برابر درب و داغون موند برامون.
> دیگه هیچ حسی نسبت به هیچی ندارم، ولی آرزو می کردم هیچوقت اینجوری نمی شد یا حق


اگه فرصت کم باشه و کنکور زودتر بگیرن، به نفع دانش آموزای متسوط و ضعیفه، چون هر چی زمان بیشتر باشه، دانش آموز زرنگ 15 ساعت تو یه روز درس میخونه، ولی دانش آموز متوسط مثلا 10 ساعت، یعنی هر روز که میگذره، این متوسطه 5 ساعت عقب میوفته، من از خدامه که کنکور ما (یعنی 95) بیوفته قبل رمضون، ولی متاسفانه انگار داره میوفته بعد از رمضون و این به ضرر منی که دانش آموز متوسطی هستم، هست.

----------


## Keiv4n

> اگه فرصت کم باشه و کنکور زودتر بگیرن، به نفع دانش آموزای متسوط و ضعیفه، چون هر چی زمان بیشتر باشه، دانش آموز زرنگ 15 ساعت تو یه روز درس میخونه، ولی دانش آموز متوسط مثلا 10 ساعت، یعنی هر روز که میگذره، این متوسطه 5 ساعت عقب میوفته، من از خدامه که کنکور ما (یعنی 95) بیوفته قبل رمضون، ولی متاسفانه انگار داره میوفته بعد از رمضون و این به ضرر منی که دانش آموز متوسطی هستم، هست.


تا حالا انقدر قانع نشده بودم واقعاً...

----------


## Mersad95

از امتحان نهایی تا کنکورمون همه جوره گند زدن به آیندمون از پشتیبان های قلم چی بگیر که اگه یکم کمکمون میکردن سومو کنکورو بخونیم از مدرسه آشغالی که معلماش حتی سوالای کنکورو ندیدن تاحالا از دوران مدرسه پیش و امتحاناش بگیر که گند زد به خوندن ما و دوران جمع بندی که نمیشه گفت تورق سریع کل دروس اونم سر سری خداییش من امسال پشت کنکور میمونم ولی ایندفعه من با قبولیم حال سنجشو میگیرم ۱۲ سال درس خوندم اومدم رشته تجربی که پزشک شم نه برم رشته چرت بخونم امیدوارم خدا کمکمون کنه در کل اینا خیلی به ما ظلم کردن'

----------


## par.rah

تازه بعد کنکور که وقت گشت و گذاره خورد به ماه رمضون 17 ساعتی با دمای میانگین 43 درجه!

----------


## Eragon

> اگه فرصت کم باشه و کنکور زودتر بگیرن، به نفع دانش آموزای متسوط و ضعیفه، چون هر چی زمان بیشتر باشه، دانش آموز زرنگ 15 ساعت تو یه روز درس میخونه، ولی دانش آموز متوسط مثلا 10 ساعت، یعنی هر روز که میگذره، این متوسطه 5 ساعت عقب میوفته، من از خدامه که کنکور ما (یعنی 95) بیوفته قبل رمضون، ولی متاسفانه انگار داره میوفته بعد از رمضون و این به ضرر منی که دانش آموز متوسطی هستم، هست.


تو هم سعی کن که 15 ساعت بخونی. اونی که 15 ساعت میخونه از شکم مادرش 15 ساعت درس نمیخونده که.

----------


## Eragon

بچه ها من رفته بودم حوزه ی امتحان نهایی چهارم گفته بودن امسال توی یکی از درس ها نمیدونم فکرکنم فیزیک بود 200 زیر یک داشتیم فقط توی یک ناحیه.

----------


## homehr

> اگه فرصت کم باشه و کنکور زودتر بگیرن، به نفع دانش آموزای متسوط و ضعیفه، چون هر چی زمان بیشتر باشه، دانش آموز زرنگ 15 ساعت تو یه روز درس میخونه، ولی دانش آموز متوسط مثلا 10 ساعت، یعنی هر روز که میگذره، این متوسطه 5 ساعت عقب میوفته، من از خدامه که کنکور ما (یعنی 95) بیوفته قبل رمضون، ولی متاسفانه انگار داره میوفته بعد از رمضون و این به ضرر منی که دانش آموز متوسطی هستم، هست.


ربطی نداره دادا شما برو بخون کارکن حسابی شما هم میشی زرنگ و باهوش الان همه شروع میکنن بقیشو بسپر به خدا

----------


## masood2013

> تو هم سعی کن که 15 ساعت بخونی. اونی که 15 ساعت میخونه از شکم مادرش 15 ساعت درس نمیخونده که.





> ربطی نداره دادا شما برو بخون کارکن حسابی شما هم میشی زرنگ و باهوش الان همه شروع میکنن بقیشو بسپر به خدا


حرف های شما رو قبول دارم، ولی من عرض نمودم که برای دانش آموزای متوسط و ضعیف ضرر میکنه عقب افتادن کنکور، و الا برای دانش آموزای زرنگ و اونایی که ساعت مطالعه زیادی دارن، سوده و روز به روز از بقیه جلوتر میزنن.

----------


## negar~

چقد همه چی بده.............. :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## par.rah

> چقد همه چی بده..............


هر چی که هست برای همه یکسانه

----------


## negar~

> هر چی که هست برای همه یکسانه


برای همه بده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## - Amir -

بچه ها ، ببینید .. همه وقت یه سری عوامل هست که شما دوست ندارید و کلا اون عوامل هنوز عیب و ایراد دارن و تصحیح نمیشن .


ولی نباید که قلب و روحیه ای که دارین رو پر از نفرت کنید ... فقط همین یه راه نیست که، چندین راه هست برای موفقیت .


مثبت اندیش باشید و از تلاش هیچ وقت تو هیچ دوره از زندگیتون خسته نشید .. شما بدنیا اومدید که حقتونو بگیرید ، زندگی کنید ، لذت ببرید .


نه اینکه اگه وضعیت این بود ، قسم حضرت عباس بخورید چمیدونم من از اوضاع این دوره نمیگذرم بهم بدی شد و از همه چی جاموندم .. نه !


اینجور بدتر همه چیو خراب میکنید و بواقع خودتون رو خیلی دسته کم میگیرید و اتفاقات بد همیشه همراهتونن .


قلبتون رو سرشار کنید از آرامش و ببخشید و با توکل به اون خدایی که اسمش برای قلبتون آرامش میاره تلاش کنید ، و ناامید نشید .


شما موفقید بشرطی که آروم باشید و فکر کنید و تلاش کنید برای زندگیتون .

----------


## rotbe bartar

چه قدر حرفای خنده دار دیدم هوا گرم میشه بعدش چه جوری تفریح کنیم زرنگه براش خوبه این که از همه خنده دارتر بود 
بشینید درستونو بخونید شرایط واسه همه یکیه یه نفر که موفق میشه انقد غر نمیزنه که از الان به فکر اون موقعید که الانم درس نخونید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خوب کار کنید بیاید جلو میبینید به چه چیزای مسخره ای فکر کرده بودید

----------


## Eragon

> بچه ها ، ببینید .. همه وقت یه سری عوامل هست که شما دوست ندارید و کلا اون عوامل هنوز عیب و ایراد دارن و تصحیح نمیشن .
> 
> 
> ولی نباید که قلب و روحیه ای که دارین رو پر از نفرت کنید ... فقط همین یه راه نیست که، چندین راه هست برای موفقیت .
> 
> 
> مثبت اندیش باشید و از تلاش هیچ وقت تو هیچ دوره از زندگیتون خسته نشید .. شما بدنیا اومدید که حقتونو بگیرید ، زندگی کنید ، لذت ببرید .
> 
> 
> ...





> چه قدر حرفای خنده دار دیدم هوا گرم میشه بعدش چه جوری تفریح کنیم زرنگه براش خوبه این که از همه خنده دارتر بود 
> بشینید درستونو بخونید شرایط واسه همه یکیه یه نفر که موفق میشه انقد غر نمیزنه که از الان به فکر اون موقعید که الانم درس نخونید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خوب کار کنید بیاید جلو میبینید به چه چیزای مسخره ای فکر کرده بودید


اول اینکه آقا آرمین ممنون که فکر هستی اما کی نا امید شد که اگیزه میدی.... ما فقط یکم درد و دل کردیم گفتیم مشکلات چی هست. البته اگر برای پست اول بوده بله...

اما اقا یا خانوم rotbe bartar من نفهمیدم منظورتون از خنده دار حرف های ما بود یا نه اما اگر بوده براتون ابراز تعصف میکنم.

جهت اطلاع بگم مشکل دقیقا اینجا ست که شرایط برای همه یکی نیست. اگر بود که ما مشکلی نداشتیم. 

به نظر میاد که همیطور که نوشتید مشغول به تحصیل در دانشگاه باشید و بدونید همه چیز برای شما تمام نشده. شما نمیدونید و نمیتونید کسی رو مقصر در نرسیدن به موفقیت کنید در پی سرنوشت و مصلحت خیلی عوامل دیگه هست که دخیل هستن. اما هر کسی به هر صورتی از نرسیدن به آرزو هاش و خواسته هاش ناراحت میشه.

پس دفعه بعد که خواستید بخندید اول به خودتون نگاه کنید و ببنید اگر در موقعیت های فرد قرار میگرفتید میتونستید به خودتون  بخندید؟

----------


## arhn

> اول اینکه آقا آرمین ممنون که فکر هستی اما کی نا امید شد که اگیزه میدی.... ما فقط یکم درد و دل کردیم گفتیم مشکلات چی هست. البته اگر برای پست اول بوده بله...
> 
> اما اقا یا خانوم rotbe bartar من نفهمیدم منظورتون از خنده دار حرف های ما بود یا نه اما اگر بوده براتون ابراز تعصف میکنم.
> 
> جهت اطلاع بگم مشکل دقیقا اینجا ست که شرایط برای همه یکی نیست. اگر بود که ما مشکلی نداشتیم. 
> 
> به نظر میاد که همیطور که نوشتید مشغول به تحصیل در دانشگاه باشید و بدونید همه چیز برای شما تمام نشده. شما نمیدونید و نمیتونید کسی رو مقصر در نرسیدن به موفقیت کنید در پی سرنوشت و مصلحت خیلی عوامل دیگه هست که دخیل هستن. اما هر کسی به هر صورتی از نرسیدن به آرزو هاش و خواسته هاش ناراحت میشه.
> 
> پس دفعه بعد که خواستید بخندید اول به خودتون نگاه کنید و ببنید اگر در موقعیت های فرد قرار میگرفتید میتونستید به خودتون  بخندید؟


تاسف نه تعصف!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
البته با عرض پوزش

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> تاسف نه تعصف!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> البته با عرض پوزش


همون تاسف درسته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arhn

ی چیزایی هست برا همه دانش آموزا هس مثل سخت شدن مثل عقب و جلو شدن زمان آزمون و درسته ممکنه بد باشه یا نادرست هم باشه این اتفاق و تصمیمات اما چه میشه کرد باید آدم خودشو باهاش وفق بده و از این شرایط بهترین بهره رو ببره.که اونوقت بیای و بگی من با صفر کاری کردم که بعضی ها با صد تا صد نکردن.
اما حوزه ی ما اومد 6 7 دقیقه دیر تر شروع کرد بعد اون موقع سر 12 و 10 دقیقه هم گرفتنش .اگر اینطور نمیشد میتونستم حداقل درصد ریاضیم رو بکشم بالا چون آخرشو گذاشته بودم برای استراتژی بازگشت ریاضی.....ک این برای همه نبوده. :Yahoo (75):

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
كنكور رقابت ( مقايسه ) است  و اين تغييرات برای همه بوده است پس زياد نگران نباشيد.

----------


## rotbe bartar

> اول اینکه آقا آرمین ممنون که فکر هستی اما کی نا امید شد که اگیزه میدی.... ما فقط یکم درد و دل کردیم گفتیم مشکلات چی هست. البته اگر برای پست اول بوده بله...
> 
> اما اقا یا خانوم rotbe bartar من نفهمیدم منظورتون از خنده دار حرف های ما بود یا نه اما اگر بوده براتون ابراز تعصف میکنم.
> 
> جهت اطلاع بگم مشکل دقیقا اینجا ست که شرایط برای همه یکی نیست. اگر بود که ما مشکلی نداشتیم. 
> 
> به نظر میاد که همیطور که نوشتید مشغول به تحصیل در دانشگاه باشید و بدونید همه چیز برای شما تمام نشده. شما نمیدونید و نمیتونید کسی رو مقصر در نرسیدن به موفقیت کنید در پی سرنوشت و مصلحت خیلی عوامل دیگه هست که دخیل هستن. اما هر کسی به هر صورتی از نرسیدن به آرزو هاش و خواسته هاش ناراحت میشه.
> 
> پس دفعه بعد که خواستید بخندید اول به خودتون نگاه کنید و ببنید اگر در موقعیت های فرد قرار میگرفتید میتونستید به خودتون  بخندید؟


افتادن کنکور بعد ماه رمضان سخت شدن سوالات امتحان نهایی و کنکور و گرم شدن هوا و روزه برای همه یکی نیست؟؟؟مشکلات شخصی هم برای خیلی ها هست اما با هر مشکلی که هست تلاش کنید به موفقیت میرسید چون خدا جواب زحمت هر فرد رو اگه واقعا تلاش کرده باشه میده

----------


## Eragon

> افتادن کنکور بعد ماه رمضان سخت شدن سوالات امتحان نهایی و کنکور و گرم شدن هوا و روزه برای همه یکی نیست؟؟؟مشکلات شخصی هم برای خیلی ها هست اما با هر مشکلی که هست تلاش کنید به موفقیت میرسید چون خدا جواب زحمت هر فرد رو اگه واقعا تلاش کرده باشه میده


داداش من شما میگید شرایط اما تا حالا فکردید شاید کسی وسیله سازگاری با شرایط رو نداشته باشه. مثلا شاید معلم خوب یا تدریس خوبی نداشته و پولی برای معلم نداشته یا مثل خیلی ها دیگه فرد نتونه یا نخواد تقلب کنه یا اینکه خیلی ها هستند که به خاطر شرایط مالی مقطعی مشکلات براشون پیش میاد. مشکلات شخصی هم مثل هم نیست. منظور من این نیست سنجش بیاد برای برای خونه ما کولر بخره اما میتونه با هماهنگی به جای این همه کتاب مزخرف و به درد نخور دبیرستان مثل آمار یک کتاب برای مشاوره و آماده سازی کنکور بزاره که حداقل همه افراد از نظر مشاوره ای با هم یکسان بشن و یک نفر که پول یک میلیون یا 700 هزار تومن مشاور شخصی نداره رو جبران که.بحث ما این هست. اما متاسفانه صدایی یکی مثل من رو مسئولین نمیشنون یا اگر هم میشنون خودتون بهتر میدونید. تو مستند یکی حرفی زد راست گفت گفت ایران دل سوز نداره. کی دلش برای منی میسوزه که نمیتونم مثلا پول فراهم کنم. شما همین الان برو بپرس شرایط آموزش و پرورش چطوری هست.
شما که نوشتید شریف هستید بگید چند نفر از کسایی که تو شریف با پول و کلاس و حل تستی و سهمیه اومد داخل وسطاش پا پس میکشن؟
اما راست آخرین قسمت رو دست گفتید من دیدم خدا به یک نفر که قبلا خوب بوده اما به خاطر شرایط کنکور رو خراب کرده چیزی نداره که من هنوز هم توی کف هستم و باورم نمیشه.

البته یادم رفت بگم افتادن کنکور بعد ماه رمضون اصلا هم بد نیست. بچه ها دیدن تنور داغ هست این رو هم چسبوندن!!!  :Yahoo (1):  بعضی ها نمیگن که اگر 14روز بیوفته جلو دیگه خیلی بدتر از امسال میشه که 14 روز افتاده بود جلو. تازه خیلی هم خوبه اگر بخواید با اجازه مرجع میشه روزه نگرفت یا یک در میون روز گرفت.

----------


## mitraa

بن لعنت به شانس ما! اینکه بعد کنکور ماه رمضونه از همه چیز بد تره..  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## moho

بله با حرف های استارتر موافقم ولی حالا که قادر به انجام کاری نیستیم و همه چی گذشته بهتره خودمون رو بیش از این اذیت نکنیم ... از این چند روز قبل از اعلام نتایج لذت ببرید .....
ولی من برای بچه های سال آینده بیشتر نگرانم چون اگه کنکورشونو بازم عقب بندازند یه دردسره و اگه بندازن بعد ماه رمضون یه دردسر دیگه است ... خدا خودش پشت و پناه  بچه های 95 ای باشه ... موفق و موید باشید .

----------


## par.rah

> بن لعنت به شانس ما! اینکه بعد کنکور ماه رمضونه از همه چیز بد تره..


ماه رحمت الهیه!
فقط دما لامصب خیلی بالاست!

----------


## Mr.Dr

> بن لعنت به شانس ما! اینکه بعد کنکور ماه رمضونه از همه چیز بد تره..


4-5 روز اول یکم سخته بخونی تو ماه رمضون! بعدش دیگه عادت میکنی.
خودمم اولاش خیلی سخت بود بخونم، ولی الآن دیگه خدا رو شکر راضیم.

----------

